# Best way to regrow fins?



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Due to a grumpy american flagfish that I got yesterday, several of my guppies now have a little bite mark taken out of each of their tails. The flagfish has been separated from them for now while I determine my options, but in the meantime what's the best way to help the guppies fins' regrow? Normally I'd use melafix, but I have a betta in there with them and I don't want to damage his labyrinth organ. I also have neon and black neon tetras, which I know don't appreciate salt, so that's out too. Is there anything else I can try? Thanks!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Clean water and time.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

I do 30-50% water changes weekly, so it should be pretty clean in there, right? I have another guppy that had a chunk missing since I brought it home from the store about 4 months ago that still hasn't regrown much, so I'm not sure just waiting is all they need...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some wont regrow,depends on the age of the fish.However clean water and time is the best thing for them.Medding them for a few bite marks can cause other issues,IMO


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A agree no meds, just clean water and time. Your water change schedule sounds fine but you could do some extra changes so the water is extra clean for the fins to heal.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Never keep a herbivore with a long-finned Betta or guppy - the only thing in nature that looks like a man-made fishtail is a waving plant, and once the herbivore discovers fins as a food source, there is no going back. 

Your flagfish isn't mean - your tankmates for it were a big mistake. You can't keep a plant eater with an algae-finned fish...


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

navigator black said:


> Never keep a herbivore with a long-finned Betta or guppy - the only thing in nature that looks like a man-made fishtail is a waving plant, and once the herbivore discovers fins as a food source, there is no going back.
> 
> Your flagfish isn't mean - your tankmates for it were a big mistake. You can't keep a plant eater with an algae-finned fish...


It seems to be pretty dependent on fish personality, as there have been many others I've talked to that kept flagfish with guppies with zero issues. The key thing seems to be making sure they're well fed and/or distracted by females. If worst comes to worst and I can't get the flagfish to leave the guppies alone then I'll take them to my LFS to rehome them.

In the meantime, I'll make sure the water is as clean as I can make it and cross my fingers that their tails grow back nicely. Thanks all!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i agree with the others, i was advised clean water is the best meds and its true. my oscar is making a very rapid recovery after being battered!


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

luananeko said:


> I do 30-50% water changes weekly, so it should be pretty clean in there, right? I have another guppy that had a chunk missing since I brought it home from the store about 4 months ago that still hasn't regrown much, so I'm not sure just waiting is all they need...


If you're well filtered and not overfeeding things should be fine.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

navigator black said:


> Never keep a herbivore with a long-finned Betta or guppy - the only thing in nature that looks like a man-made fishtail is a waving plant, and once the herbivore discovers fins as a food source, there is no going back.
> 
> Your flagfish isn't mean - your tankmates for it were a big mistake. You can't keep a plant eater with an algae-finned fish...


I agree there is a difference between outright aggression and the chance for a tasty snack. If he is seeing the guppy tails as food it will be hard to break the habit. Keep him distracted and well fed and hope he might forget... but once he is used to it that's going to be hard.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

snail said:


> I agree there is a difference between outright aggression and the chance for a tasty snack. If he is seeing the guppy tails as food it will be hard to break the habit. Keep him distracted and well fed and hope he might forget... but once he is used to it that's going to be hard.


Yeah, I'm noticing that... It's looking like he may have to go to the LFS. He's spent 3 days in the isolation chamber at the moment with spirulina brine shrimp and algae flakes and is still getting excited any time ANY fish goes by... Not just the guppies, but the short finned tetras too. I have store credit with where I got him since some of the plants they sent didn't make it, so I'll take this guy to my LFS and order some juveniles with the credit. If they grow up around the other fish plus have others of their own kind to chase, that sounds like it has the highest chance of them not going after their tankmates. And if it doesn't work, so be it, they'll go to the LFS again and no flagfish for me. It'll be a pity, as they really are cool fish.


----------

